# Man arrested at Large Hadron Collider claims he's from the future



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

http://crave.cnet.co.uk/gadgets/0,39...9305387,00.htm

Quote:

A would-be saboteur arrested today at the Large Hadron Collider in Switzerland made the bizarre claim that he was from the future. Eloi Cole, a strangely dressed young man, said that he had travelled back in time to prevent the LHC from destroying the world.

The LHC successfully collided particles at record force earlier this week, a milestone Mr Cole was attempting to disrupt by stopping supplies of Mountain Dew to the experiment's vending machines. He also claimed responsibility for the infamous baguette sabotage in November last year.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)




----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

I'd also like to know more about the baguette sabotage now


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

You should be more sensitive. This is a very serious issue.

ETA: I think we should start a thread in Activism. This needs awareness. This needs to be addressed.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Baguette sabotage and Mt. Dew Roadblocks huh?


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Future Kid FTW!


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Baguette sabotage link.

http://www.time.com/time/health/arti...937370,00.html


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

I apologize for my insensitivity to this serious issue. I blame my personal lack of Kit-Kats?

Quote:

The discovery of the Higgs boson led to limitless power, the elimination of poverty and Kit-Kats for everyone. It is a communist chocolate hellhole and I'm here to stop it ever happening."
Sounds like that was an interesting day at the office for the Collider folks though.


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes, that Higgs Boson is treacherous! I hope they are able to return him to the future from whence he came.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *georgia* 
I apologize for my insensitivity to this serious issue. I blame my personal lack of Kit-Kats?

And here we've been blaming the commies when it was the chocolate all along! I should have known! Addictive neuro-relaxant that it is! I need chocolate!!! Gaahh!!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Mr. Cole was heard saying: "Calvin, why do you keep calling me Calvin?"

Anyone who gets this reference is:

old


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

Ah, but what is age other than a silly number? I am not old, I am youthfully wise!


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *georgia* 
Mr. Cole was heard saying: "Calvin, why do you keep calling me Calvin?"

Anyone who gets this reference is:

old









Got it!


----------



## ma2maya (Jun 12, 2003)

Did they notice a blue police box nearby?


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

I am still







thinking about this story. It has kept me cheery all day long


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

"Mr Cole was taken to a secure mental health facility in Geneva but later disappeared from his cell. Police are baffled, but not that bothered."

Twilight Zone music............................


----------

